
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (October 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
markjwill

      Location:  Minnesota, USA ( summer ) and Southwest USA ( winter )
      Remote: Yes, Remote only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Bash, PHP, MySQL, AWS, Video, Linux, Javascript, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1269674  https://drive.google.com/file/d/174u3Niz9qwYStRKVIEyajVTChXUw4nZ6/view?usp=sharing
      Email: markjwill@gmail.com
    

8+ years development experience, some solo and some with a team. Looking for
backend PHP web dev or machine learning work. Current job is not 100% remote,
primary reason I am seeking new job.

------
dejawu
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Yes, depending on location

Technologies: React, Node, WebPack, JS, Python (pandas, numpy, etc), Go, Java,
Linux

Resume: [https://kwu.io/static/pdf/KevinWu-
Resume.pdf](https://kwu.io/static/pdf/KevinWu-Resume.pdf)

Email: kevin [at] kevinywu.com

I'm graduating from UT Austin (B.S. Computer Engineering) in December! I've
also been doing webdev in one form or another for about nine years now. My
biggest personal projects to date are a cloud-hosted note-taking app [0] and
the compiler for a programming language [1] built out of frustration with
JavaScript. I've had a (tech) internship every summer since I began my
undergrad and now I'm looking for full time work. Ideally I'd work at a
relatively small company with a product that benefits people, especially
creators, on an individual level (Bandcamp and Automattic spring to mind
first), but any workplace where I'd get to apply my skills to real-world
production would be great!

[0] [https://nanote.co](https://nanote.co)

[1] [https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera](https://gitlab.com/dejawu/kythera)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
averma7
Location: Piscataway, New Jersey, USA Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (nationally and internationally)

Technologies: Web Developement (Node, Angular, React, Redux, TypeScript, CSS,
jQuery, Bootstrap etc)

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QkLx8L8dolmm9_XVDPNA1ibf8Se...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QkLx8L8dolmm9_XVDPNA1ibf8SeM_psP/view)

Email: averma2206@gmail.com

NOTE: I have 3 years of experience in front-end technologies like JavaScript
(Angular, React), jQuery, NodeJS, CSS, HTML, as well as Python and Java and
also highly skilled in Full stack SDLC. I am a self-motivated individual
always willing to learn new technologies and languages.

------
cmdv

      Location: Leeds UK
      Remote: remote only
      Willing to relocate: unable
      Technologies: Haskell, PureScript, OSS, JS, React, RxJs, Node.js, Docker, AWS, Functional Programming.
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/xsdsz7
      Email: info@cmdv.me
    

I'm from a FE background doing fullstack JS but for the past 1.5 years I've
been working with the languages PureScript and Haskell full time.

Absolutely love learning and teaching
([https://egghead.io/instructors/vincent-
orr](https://egghead.io/instructors/vincent-orr)) and I've worked in both
corporate - startup environments. As a fullstack JS developer I was a senior
and when dealing with PureScrip & Haskell I'm mid level.

Looking for a challenging opportunity with an exiting product that I can
really help improve, as I'm more interested in working somewhere I can become
passionate about what I do.

Would really like to keep in FP thinking teams but I'm open to introducing all
of the real word FP benefits, if this means learning a new language like F#,
closure etc then I'm more than confident that I have a really fast learning
curve due to being able to work as a Haskell dev with less than a years
learning. :)

I also enjoy OSS where I contribute on many projects
([https://github.com/Cmdv](https://github.com/Cmdv))

------
tropical_france
Location: Boston Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes ( Nationally and
Internationally) Technologies: Python, Swift, JavaScript(Node.js/Express.js
/Hapi.js), MySQL, MongoDB, C, Embedded Systems, IoT, AWS

Resume:
[https://franciszamora.io/franciszamoraresume.pdf](https://franciszamora.io/franciszamoraresume.pdf)
Website: [https://franciszamora.io](https://franciszamora.io) /
[https://github.com/FrancisZamora](https://github.com/FrancisZamora) Email:
franciszamor@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Francis. I'm looking for a software engineering role. I started my own
company, GrowPro where I worked on developing firmware to sense biometrics in
a cannabis' plants environment ,a RESTful API, image classifier, analysis
engine, and an iOS application which ties this all together.

I've been a consultant to multiple startups where I have provided services in
backend development, mainly developing RESTful APIs and deploying these
applications to sustain high volume traffic using AWS Elastic Beanstalk, EC2,
cloudfront, and Elastic Load balancing. I released an iOS application called
SetGov into production in 2017. I'm currently working on an open source NPM
package called Jiff-MPC.

------
fidz

        Location: Indonesia
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Java, Mobile Xamarin Android (MvvmCross)
        Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/mufid
        Email: d2F6YUBmYXN0bWFpbC5qcA== (base64 encoded. decode it by pasting it into base64 decoder)
    

I design platform-agnostic software, construct software, help people write
software better and more effective. It is very thrilling for me to build high
performance, maintainable, and scalable software. I've worked on high traffic
systems with $1B+ monthly revenue and maintaining it at very high uptime.

Time wise, my experiences include 5+ years software development and leading a
team in various platform. My experience fields include Fleet Management
software, geography mapping, remote device tracking, credit card payment, SEA
payment, commerce (promotion, discount, voucher).

I have experience with various programming languages, such as C, Java, and
Ruby, but i code mainly in Ruby and Java. In fact, i am a fast learner and i
can grasp new concept in short time. By platform-agnostic, it also mean I can
learn current codebase rather quick.

In my spare time, i love to leverage developer communities by sharing some
insights. I was speaking in latest Ruby Conference in Jakarta about one of
important parts about software stability: understanding and preventing race
condition. The conf was here [http://ruby.id/conf](http://ruby.id/conf)

Relocating is fine for me. I am also familiar with remote working. I need visa
sponsor to work.

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: Sr. Recruiting Specialist,Director of Data Acquisition,
Engineering Manager-Product Services, Frontend Engineer-Applications Team,
Full Stack Engineer-Applications Team, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Data
Platform Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Engineer-Applications Team, Senior
Full Stack Engineer-Applications Team, Senior NLP Software Engineer, Senior
Site Reliability engineer, Senior Software Engineer-Backend Software Engineer-
Backend, Senior Data Journalist, VP of Marketing, VP of Sales, VP of Business
Development, Senior UX Designer, Product Manager, Senior Product Manager,
Community Marketing Manager, Product Marketing Manager, Market Development
Representative, Sales Development Representative, Customer Success Engineer,
Account Manager

~~~
karterhactik
Hi, I am interested in working as a machine learning engineer / NLP engineer.
I am currently enrolled in the Masters in Computer Science at the University
of Massachusetts Amherst and my interests lie in the field of machine learning
and artificial intelligence. My extensive background in the field of AI should
be of interest to Textio. I have undergone several different internships in
the field of AI and they have equipped me with the knowledge to solve the
complex problems that Textio is looking to solve. I am also working on
building a cutting edge deep learning model to perform question answering as
part of my thesis and this has been an extreme value add to my knowledge base.
In a nutshell, I have the expertise to design and develop novel AI/deep
learning models, something that Textio is looking for. I will be happy to chat
with you and delve deeper into my background.

------
miquelbp
Location: Barcelona, Spain

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: Hardly

Technologies: Ruby on Rails for the last 8 years. Before that Java. Interested
in Elixir, Clojure. Learning React, Nodejs, Python.

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2IGbbK0](https://bit.ly/2IGbbK0)

Email: miquel.bp.hn@gmail.com

\---

Software engineer with more than 20 years of experience.

Interested in Software Architecture, Agile methodologies, and functional
programming.

I have manage teams from 3 to 50 developers.

I love to program. Interested in learning new technologies from low-level to
web.

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
Down_n_Out
Open to opportunities.

Location: Gent/Belgium

Remote: YES (preferred actually)

Willing to relocate: Maybe in the future (travel on occasion is fine though)

Technologies: Cloud (AWS/GCP/Azure/DO/...), Docker, K8S, OpenShift, Linux,
Windows, Automation (Terraform, Packer, Ansible, ...), CI/CD (some hands-on
knowledge, more architectural),

Résumé/CV: On request

Email:zephyrict [at] gmail . com

Hi interested reader! I'm an experienced System Engineer turned Solution,
Cloud and Technical/Infrastructure Architect, my knowledge is quite broad but
focussed on Cloud and Automation. I am a consultant, I have my own company (1
man company) and work short to long term opportunities. I love to share my
knowledge and to design the perfect solutions that will contribute to your
company's success! I design in-house solutions (from private-cloud to HA
systems, DR, and more) as well as purely (public) Cloud solutions, my
preferred Cloud platform is AWS but I have experience with other platforms as
well. I also have experience with Docker/Container solutions, both in
production as well as in DEV/ACC. If you're looking for an experienced
Architect with real hands-on experience, able to talk with all sides and
linking business with tech, don't hesitate to contact me!

------
danShumway
_Daniel Shumway_

 _Location:_ Philadelphia

 _Remote:_ preferred, but willing to work on site if the job is particularly
attractive.

 _Willing to relocate:_ no

 _Technologies and Skills:_ Modern JS, HTML 5+, NodeJS, Git, Linux, C#. Both
functional and object oriented programming, Agile, continuous deployment,
test-driven development, game design, documentation.

 _Website:_ [https://danshumway.com](https://danshumway.com)

 _Resume:_
[https://danshumway.com/resume/base](https://danshumway.com/resume/base)

 _LinkedIn:_
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielshumway/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danielshumway/)

 _Github /Gitlab:_ /danshumway

 _Email:_ listed on resume

I'm currently looking for full-time and contract work around the Philadelphia
region. I come with about 5 years of heavy Javascript experience and both
functional and object-oriented experience in languages like C#. In previous
roles I've tended to wear a lot of different hats; I've worked on everything
from Docker to AI to Tooling/Architecture to Game Design/Prototyping.

In particular, I tend to specialize in "weird" problems -- by which I mean if
you have a problem that either doesn't have a clear solution, or where you're
not sure where to even begin looking for a solution, come talk to me and I
will help you find one.

------
hnwtbh
Location: Los Angeles, CA · Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

[https://www.blaenkdenum.com](https://www.blaenkdenum.com) ·
[https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk) ·
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Technologies: Rust · TypeScript · Python · Go · Node.js · React.js · Ruby ·
Clojure · PostgreSQL

I'm a practical developer who's happy to work at any level of the stack. I
have a wide interest ranging from algorithms and data structures to the
scalability of data-intensive applications.

I'm not opinionated. I'm always happy to embrace the fun challenge of adapting
to the given situation. I can comfortably go from working with low-level C to
high-level languages (including functional languages), from kernel APIs to
REST and GraphQL APIs, and everywhere in between.

Whatever the tools, I'm always eager to employ their best practices to produce
correct, idiomatic solutions.

I write notes on what I'm constantly learning:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

------
_escaped_
Location: United Kingdom, Canada, Ireland or USA (I am an EU citizen and do
not have a VISA at the moment)

Remote: no (maybe later)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Neural Networks (Keras), Computer Vision (scipy,
openCV), HTML, CSS, Javascript, Linux, Ansible

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-
frenzel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-frenzel/)

Email: hn@relatedworks.com

Hi, I am an experienced python developer (8 years) specialized in Django.
During this year I wrote my diploma in computer science with the focus on
neural network for depth map reconstruction and would like to further improve
my knowledge in deep learning and image processing. Additionally, I would like
to work abroad to get more confident working and living in an English
environment.

I am looking for a short-term opportunity for 3-6 month and will be available
starting from November 2018. After having worked abroad I will consider
continuing working remotely or even stay onsite.

Generally speaking, I really like working as an engineer, but if there would
be the possibility to gain more experience working with neural networks and
image processing, it would be the perfect opportunity for me.

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [ [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/) ]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
bloomca

      Location: Florence, Oregon, US
      Remote: only remote
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Node.js, JS (fullstack), Hapi.js, Express.js, koa.js, React, vanilla JS,  SQL, Docker, a bit of Python, a bit of Go
      Résumé/CV: https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf
      Email: seva.zaikov@gmail.com
    

I am an experienced JavaScript developer who moved to Florence, OR recently,
and would like to find a remote job in some time (~2–3 months). I appreciate
small companies, where I can make an impact, which do their own product and
decide what to work on next.

My main experience is on the front-end, however, I create services using
Node.js (and constantly use Node.js in my day-to-day work) from time to time,
in express, koa or hapi libraries; so I am thinking about doing more fullstack
work, or even Node.js position.

I often work on architectural side of things, creating new services or
projects from scratch, reorganizing existing codebase and rethinking
approaches based on the domain model. I also have plenty of experience
migrating to newer technologies (with both positive and negative outcome), so
I am very careful about such decisions.

I publish my ideas to GitHub –
[https://github.com/Bloomca](https://github.com/Bloomca), and also have a blog
with ~150k total views, about JavaScript and software development –
[https://blog.bloomca.me/](https://blog.bloomca.me/).

p.s. I know a bit of other languages, like Python, Clojure or Go, and I
strongly believe that language is just a tool, so I can imagine myself working
in another language. Of course, I am not that proficient in them, but I can
pick it up.

------
sntran
This is a long shot, as I'm not actively looking for a job, but would like to
see a better fit for my career goal.

First thing first:

\- Location: Houston, TX, USA.

\- Remote: Only Remote.

\- Willing to relocate: No.

\- Technologies: Elixir, Erlang, Node.JS, ES6, Postgresql.

\- Profile: [https://GitHub.com/sntran](https://GitHub.com/sntran)

\- Email: son@sntran.com

The keywords are Remote AND Elixir/Erlang. I definitely don't want to waste
anybody time if those don't match. Hence a long shot.

I'm looking for a remote position that let me take my skills (Elixir, Erlang),
which I can only use on side projects currently, to use, improve, collaborate
and master in a professional environment.

I'm task-oriented and I would like to own my schedule, my deadline.

Besides Elixir/Erlang, my professional skills are Node.js, Postgresql, SQL
Server, and the whole front end stack (CSS, JS, frameworks, etc...). However,
I would rather take a change and move away from them.

What I don't know, I can learn.

My family is in Houston, but I love travel and do not plan to be in one place,
so having a remote position with no timezone restriction is a must.

My ideal projects are problem-solving first, revenue later. I want to create
things that solve real-life problems.

------
alexpetralia

      Location: Wrocław, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python (pandas, scikit-learn, selenium, BeautifulSoup), SQL, NoSQL, React, Redux, AWS
      Résumé/CV: www.polyteknium.com
      Email: apetralia@polyteknium.com
    

We’re a full-service product and engineering team for the financial services
sector based out of Wrocław, Poland. We’ve worked in hedge funds and broker
dealers, and we’ve worked as close to the data as you can get. We decided to
base our operations out of Wrocław, Poland because you get to work with
extremely talented developers (ranked 3rd in the world) at rates that don’t
make your eyes bleed (hint: SF, NYC).

We primarily work with large data sets (ie. transactional or financial data),
analytics dashboards, CRUD apps, financial reporting, and other data-related
processes (eg. extraction, cleaning, etc.). On the data side, we work in
pandas/SQL/NoSQL (both self-hosted and cloud). On the app side, it’s
django/React.

If you have any questions about how we can help, feel free to shoot me an
email at: apetralia@polyteknium.com

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co) | sample passion project
(2015) — [https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we visit early and often

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION

Tech: HTML/CSS, Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, npm and more

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS and more

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-472363...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-47236320/)

------
seanwilson
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Résumé/CV: See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to deliver the required
changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Recent example project (website auditor Chrome extension, rated 4.9/5 with
~15K+ active users): [https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
SteveMorin
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote Okay Steve Morin, Currently CTO for 50+
person startup/company. Looking for new engineering leadership role. I've
worked a Yahoo, AT&T and started companies before, so have a nice variety of
experience with platforms at scale, dealing with mature organizations and
growing small teams to mature ones. I have also opened up international
offices for companies for growth and expansion. I have a deep specialty in
BigData and Data Systems engineering as I started an ran a large consultancy
in the US that specialized in that for large companies. Would consider
fulltime in addition to consulting roles.

    
    
      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript/React, Elixir/Erlang, Perl, Hadoop, Kafka, Spark Hbase, Elastic Search, Docker ....
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/stevebmorin/
      Email: steve@stevemorin.com

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes, or local to Gainesville

Willing to relocate: sort of; I am willing to relocate to certain areas, esp.
Jacksonville Beach or similar, provided some form of relocation assistance is
available... Other areas in the US are currently not an option, for personal
reasons. Unless you have an extremely tempting offer... ;-)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
web crawling, GUI development, scripting, automated testing, SQLAlchemy, some
web programming (in progress), ETL, REST APIs, parsing. Languages: Python of
course, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp. I have some familiarity with many other
languages, like C, C#, Ruby, OCaml, Elixir, Clojure, Haskell, etc, and in most
cases I can probably quickly become productive in them, if you have an
existing projects in one of these languages. (I am always eager to pick up new
programming languages or technologies.)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work. If prefer a permanent position,
but contracting is acceptable too.

------
peterburkimsher
Location: Long-term in New Zealand, Australia or Canada. Short-term anywhere.
Currently living in France near Geneva, Switzerland. British passport by
descent.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded, control systems, Apple II, AppleScript, Bash, C, C++,
Java, JavaScript, PHP, Python, TensorFlow, Verilog.

Résumé/CV:
[http://peterburk.free.fr/PeterBurkimsherResume.pdf](http://peterburk.free.fr/PeterBurkimsherResume.pdf)

Email: peterburk@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Peter, an international geek. I graduated with a first-class MEng in
Electronic Systems Engineering from Lancaster University in the UK with an
exchange year in UCSB. Then I went to many places on Working Holiday visas to
choose where I'd like to live. I now have 4 years continuous relevant work
experience from a memory card manufacturer in Taiwan, where I wrote software
for the microSD testing machines. I dislike military funding. I like side
projects, and I upload my software here on Show HN and hardware to Hackaday.

------
oscar_wong67
Location: Currently Calgary, Alberta, Canada

Remote: No thanks, not at the moment.

Willing to relocate: Absolutely!

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js/Express.js, React, Vue.js), Java, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AJHmQcvDdaQQH1k&cid=EC...](https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AJHmQcvDdaQQH1k&cid=ECA46CBC458F57B3&id=ECA46CBC458F57B3%211429&parId=ECA46CBC458F57B3%21469&o=OneUp)

Email: wong.oscar67@gmail.com

I'm currently a full-time student seeking internships for summer 2019. I've
got internship experience and have worked on several passion projects,
including CoffeeSpots, a React app that uses the Google Maps/Places APIs to
find the best local coffee shops:
[https://koffe.surge.sh/](https://koffe.surge.sh/). I'm a Canadian citizen and
readily open to working in either the US or Canada. Hope to get in touch!

------
cascada
Location: Latin America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/
C/C++, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

My 2 latest projects are:

    
    
      - Online store: https://xibalba.xyz
    
      - Platform based on Sharetribe, ask me for the link
    

Thanks && Cheers.

------
samuraiseoul

      Location: Kansas City, MO wanting to move to Seattle, WA area
      Remote: Both
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Java, PHP, Kotlin, Javascript, Vue, Selenium
      Résumé/CV: http://www.scottlavigne.com/_assets/resume.pdf
      Email: scottlavigne28@gmail.com
    
    

Been working as a developer for a few years now, mostly as a php developer
professionally, doing OOP type safe php7.1 along with modern JS tool chains
though use of component based JS has only been in my spare time. I do Java and
Kotlin in my spare time for backends, though I am writing a php framework. I'm
really big into foreign culture and language, as well as education in general.
I'm looking to relocate to Seattle as most of my friends have and the climate
suits me, though more than anything I need to get out of the midwest and bible
belt.

------
sntax
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:C++, Python, SQL, relational databases, APIs, Blockchain

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencer-
debenedetto/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencer-debenedetto/)

Email:spencer.debenedetto@gmail.com

I am a senior product analyst who works more or less as a junior product
manager. I tend to think of myself as a product person who can be the bridge
between technology and business. My industry experience is travel technology
and big data. I am responsible for defining the product strategy, roadmap, and
key metrics for my product team; and I spend most of my time working on
market/user research and communicating the what and why to different
stakeholders internally. I'm looking to grow more as a corporate strategy
manager or product manager, but I'm open to other ideas.

------
rmbibeault
Location: CT/MA/RI

Remote: Yes, or onsite

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, C, C++, rust, Linux (Ubuntu, Raspbian), Scheme (LISP),
git, macOS

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XVKev1z8WF3IpKJCzV4i3XSlBpE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XVKev1z8WF3IpKJCzV4i3XSlBpEgswiY/view?usp=sharing)

Email: on resume, RichardMBibeault@gmail.com

================

Recent physics graduate, math minor (bachelors of science), seeking employment
in data science or software engineering. Highly ambitious, enjoys self
directed learning and difficult problems.

I quite enjoy the learning process, and especially working on complex
problems, breaking them down into their component pieces , and figuring out a
best approach for each piece.

Currently reading Python for Data Analysis, and Effective Modern C++.

Recently read a good chunk of TCP/IP administration 3rd edition, Land of Lisp,
and Data Science from Scratch.

------
8bitmcu

      Location: NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
       - Proficiencies: Full Stack Web, Mobile/Desktop App
       - Languages: Javascript, Typescript, HTML5, CSS3, Java, SQL, PHP, C#, Go
       - Frameworks: Node.js, Express, Angular, Bootstrap, .NET
       - Collaboration: Git, SVN, Slack, Jira
      Résumé/CV: https://vincentm.app/fullstack, https://vincentm.app
      Email: vincentmorneault at gmail
    

I have 6 years professional work experience doing full stack and mobile
application development. I've worked on very large scale LMS and CMS as well
as a huge insurance brokers platform. I pick up new technologies easily. I
grew up around computers and electronics. I do embedded and game development
as a hobby as well as hosting my own home server.

------
gradyj
Location: New Jersey/New York Remote: Not required Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Python, Java, Django, SQL, AWS, Linux, Swift/iOS Development.
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf](https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf)
Email: grady at gradyjenkins dot io

Note: Hey, I'm Grady. I'm looking for software engineering/data engineering
roles. Recent graduate (2017), but I have full stack experience for both web
and mobile. I've release an app to production for iOS and Android and I worked
on multiple REST APIs. Our company data entry process was done manually until
I wrote a system of ETL pipelines to automate this process, which allowed me
to realize my love for working with data.

------
0x1538430204
Location: Los Angeles (but willing to be onsite in SF 2-3 days/week and remote
the rest)

Remote: open to it, but depends on role and company.

Willing to relocate: No. Have previously commuted to SF 2-3 days/week and am
open to this, and am also open to roles with up to 100% travel.

Technologies: security (appsec + sec-eng), python, golang, c++, java, devops
(aws, terraform, salt/ansible/puppet, jenkins/circleCI), desktop apps
(Qt/CEF), browser development (blink/chromium/webrtc), VoIP
(asterisk/freeswitch/opensips/kamailio), blockchain (bitcoin/ethereum/monero)

Resume:
[https://azohkiu4.ieghe3ay.com/uquaiz4e](https://azohkiu4.ieghe3ay.com/uquaiz4e)

Email: available on resume

\---

I'm an experienced engineering manager, security expert, infrastructure/devops
architect and software engineer with more than ten years of experience. I also
have quite a bit of domain expertise in (tele)communications, privacy/GDPR,
blockchain, and political data.

I was one of the first security team members at Coinbase, as we scaled from
scrappy startup to bitcoin behemoth, where I worked on critical features like
cold storage, device fingerprinting, account takeover protection, and phone
support security. I also acted as a security liason in the sales process to
some of the largest financial institutions on the planet. Prior to that I led
the voter data API team at the RNC during the 2016 election where my team
turned a low-tech Excel-driven world into a well-oiled and modern campaigning
machine with historic impact.

I'm primarily looking to join a startup-stage company (<100 employees) or
established enterprise (5000+ employees). Ideal roles include (but aren't
limited to) engineering manager, security lead, technical program manager, or
sales engineer.

My email is in the linked resume and is the best way to reach me.

------
yannicksprk

      Location: France
      Remote: Yes, remote only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Front-end development (React, Redux, Elm, PureScript, Vanilla JS, CSS, HTML, etc) and Mobile development (React Native, Expo) 
      Résumé/CV: sparkyspace.com/files/yannickspark_resume_2018.pdf
      Website/Github: sparkyspace.com  / github.com/YannickDot
      Email: yannickspark.contact [at] gmail.com
    

Hello, I'm Yannick. I'm a Front-end/Mobile developer and I can help you build
your products (MVP or not) so you can make money and make your customers
happy.

I have 4 years of experience in Front-end development and 2 years of them
working remotely in distributed teams. I'm interested in building front-ends
for SaaS apps, functional programming, and user experience.

------
pmiller2
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, AWS services, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-
miller-0383b741/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-miller-0383b741/) (Email me
to get a nice, PDF formatted résumé)

Email: pwmiller74 at google's mail service

Summary:

East Bay and SF only (no Peninsula or South Bay), looking for software
engineer opportunities.

I have 5 years experience in software engineering, 90% of which is Python, and
the majority of that which is Django. I am familiar with Flask and other
Python-based technologies as well. I would love to branch out and work on
something different ( _e.g._ Rails, Rust, Golang, etc.)

I'm primarily focused on larger companies at the moment, and not really
looking at companies smaller than 75 people at all. The main thing here is
product/market fit.

------
maxwellvmaynard
Maxwell Maynard Location: Long Beach, CA

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unity, Unreal, AR, VR

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxwell-
maynard/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxwell-maynard/) Git:
[https://github.com/maxmaynard/Portfolio](https://github.com/maxmaynard/Portfolio)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U3rMHg-2KW7GDGU6nVhAQcwq...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U3rMHg-2KW7GDGU6nVhAQcwqoDZGhTGlYK3qfM3YzZM/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: maxwellvmaynard@gmail.com

I'm a developer experienced in rapid prototyping with new technologies
(specifically AR). Interested in AR/VR and game programming.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
oonetoinfinity
Location: NYC (from SF, no relo costs required)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: to NYC

Technologies: AWS, Python, Boto3, RDS, AutoScale, S3, Terraform, Ansible,
Chef, several more.

Resume: I've been at the DevOps game successfully for 5 years now. Have
experience working with multiple cloud providers though AWS and/or GCP are
preferable, contributions to major open source projects as both bug fixes and
features, and constantly learning new things. Now considering local, 100
percent remote, or NYC options, aiming for the next step up in the career and
to get more hands on production experience with Docker and K8s. Full resume
available upon request.

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

Thanks.

Additional notes: very specifically looking to relocate to NYC, currently in
SF. Can pay for my own costs to relocate if needed for the right opportunity
and company.

------
kowdermeister
Hello, I'm looking for a product related role where I can add my 10+ years of
expertise to take it to the next level. From building prototypes based on
fuzzy briefs to polishing pixels and doing service integration I enjoy many
aspects of development.

 _Location_ : Budapest

 _Remote_ : Preferred

 _Willing to relocate_ : Not impossible

 _Technologies_ : Full-stack JavaScript / Node.js / Python... I love web
technologies and not afraid of learning anything new. Familiar with React /
Angular / Vue, modern tooling, CI and testing.

 _Résumé /CV_: [https://github.com/tiborsaas/node-
resume](https://github.com/tiborsaas/node-resume)

 _Email_ : tszasz@gmail.com

Have a nice day,

[http://tibor.szasz.hu](http://tibor.szasz.hu)

------
edbertl
Location: Champaign, IL Willing to relocate: Yes!

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask, Numpy, Pandas, etc), JavaScript, React,
Node, Webpack, Java, Linux.

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SZup-
Fv9BlChr7hIJwWyU-4an96...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SZup-
Fv9BlChr7hIJwWyU-4an96acd9f/view)

Email: edbertl2 [at] illinois.edu

Website: [https://edbertlinardi.com](https://edbertlinardi.com)

I'm graduating from UIUC (B.S. Computer Science, College of Engineering) in
December! I'm a highly passionate developer, who's very excited to start a
full time position. Currently, I'm looking for an opportunity, where I can
solve real-world problems and make big contributions.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe US / Canada / Singapore

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
hydrolix
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Only remote

Willing to relocate: No, but can travel for up to one month

Technologies: Scala, Elixir, Clojure, Blockchain, Team Lead

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      LI: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-ziniewicz-972b4b49/
    
      CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8gjWtF8WGivYmt6T1BZeXdfMlk
    

Email: [in CV]

Some of my achievements:

\- I earned 100% points in 'Functional Programming Principles in Scala' course
on Coursera.

\- I turned 1000's of lines of code full of busy-wait loops into async code
running on Akka.

\- I built two fully distributed teams full of motivated experts who love
their work.

\- I have designed and implemented entire projects not just individual
stories.

\- I wrote VM which is able to interpret and run Ethereum smart contracts.

\- I built two fully distributed teams full of motivated experts who love
their work.

------
Jarwain

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at the moment.
      Technologies: PHP, mySQL, Javascript, Vue, NodeJS, Linux, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://dyllan.to/s/resume.pdf
      Email: me+hn@dyllan.to
    

I'm largely self-taught, supplemeted by my recently obtained CS Bachelors. I
have some professional experience independently designing and implementing web
applications, both on the frontend (with Vue, Vuetify, and Bootstrap) and the
backend (with PHP, mySQL, and node.js to a lesser extent).

I'd love to do work involving robotics or Machine Learning, and I've always
been a quick learner. If you'd like to talk feel free to shoot me an email.

------
Abdur91
Abdur Rehman Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies and Skills: metor
Js,angular,html,css,node,Jquery,bootstrap,python/Django,mongo,postgres,Digital
Ocean

Resume: Attached on linkedin

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

I am experienced software Engineer having 4 years + experience in
angular,html,css,python,node and other technologies As a hobby i am pursing
work in machine learning and data sciences.My portfolio is on the link

[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman)

------
desaiguddu
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, ReactJS, PHP & NodeJS

Resume:
[https://www.mobilefirst.in/resumes/Arpan_Desai_Sr.pdf](https://www.mobilefirst.in/resumes/Arpan_Desai_Sr.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

I have over 9 years of experience working as a Software Developer and
Architect on enterprise & consumer systems. I'm looking for a short-term &
contract opportunity where I can provide value and grow with a good
organization. My expertise is mobile (iOS & Android), Web (Node, MongoDB,
Laravel, ReactJS). I can offer startup friendly rates.

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
silverdrake11
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, sklearn, keras, pandas, numpy, Rust Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovkzyztwdo49rg2/resume3_kevin_nast...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovkzyztwdo49rg2/resume3_kevin_nasto.pdf?raw=1)

Email: kevinnasto@gmail.com

My name is Kevin Nasto, I graduated with a computer engineer degree from
University of Michigan. I have 5 years of professional experience with Python.
One of the those years doing more data science related work. I've also taken
Andrew Ng's deep learning specialization. Besides Python and machine learning,
I'm also interested in low level systems, science and medicine.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Not in the near future. Possible after a few months.

Technologies: Python, C, SQL & database design, web dev (back end), REST, XML-
RPC, Unix command-line tools & shell scripting, PDF generation & PDF text
extraction, command-line tool dev (wrote IBM dW article on creating Linux CLI
utilities in C), Flask, SQLAlchemy, software design, testing. Some Ruby, Rails
and Java earlier too.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)

------
averma7
Location: Piscataway, New Jersey, USA Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes
(nationally and internationally)

Technologies: Web Developement (Node, Angular, React, Redux, TypeScript, CSS,
jQuery, Bootstrap etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Rmdgz1JZHsIWK5e8Wzbqu5-S_E...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Rmdgz1JZHsIWK5e8Wzbqu5-S_EMfpRY1)

Email: averma2206@gmail.com

NOTE: I have 3 years of experience in front-end technologies like JavaScript
(Angular, React), jQuery, NodeJS, CSS, HTML, as well as Python and Java and
also highly skilled in Full stack SDLC. I am a self-motivated individual
always willing to learn new technologies and languages.

reply

------
dstola
Location: Winnipeg, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python and Python ML (scipy, numpy, DEAP etc), Java 8, AWS,
Docker

Resume/CV:

[https://www.stolaconsulting.com](https://www.stolaconsulting.com)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HWZiqE2LgWzdrrXJOkFUmZm_fGJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HWZiqE2LgWzdrrXJOkFUmZm_fGJaErhG/view?usp=sharing)

Email: danil (at) stolaconsulting.com or in the CV

Highlights: I have plenty of experience working with scalable highly
distributed systems using modern development technologies (REST, Docker,
micro-services) and tools as well as setting up new ML data pipelines from
scratch.

------
indigo747

      Location: Silicon Valley
      Remote: Both
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Rails, Rust, Go, Elixir, Web, Python, Java, Unity, Lisp
      Résumé/CV: https://atamis.me/downloads/resume.pdf
      Email: atamiser@gmail.com
    

I'm a recent graduate looking looking for my first full time position. I have
a broad base of experience, with a vocational focus on web application
development. I've been programming since age 9, and I really enjoy solving
technical challenges of all sorts.

I'm currently working on a bytecode compiler, a game in Unity, and some data
analysis. Email me if you'd like to talk.

------
eugene_stepnov
Location: Belarus, Minsk

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: React, Angular, Ruby, RoR, NodeJs, React Native,

Bootstrap, Data Science

Resume/CV: [https://flatlogic.com/case-studies](https://flatlogic.com/case-
studies)

Email: contact@flatlogic.com, eugene@flatlogic.com

We are the company behind [http://bit.ly/2Nkvhu2](http://bit.ly/2Nkvhu2) and
one of the most recognizing admin dashboards templates
[http://bit.ly/2NiP8tJ](http://bit.ly/2NiP8tJ) (over 8k purchases). Also, we
do custom development using React and Angular technologies as well as Data
Science projects.

------
achoi
Location: Los Angeles Remote: Yes (I prefer on-site) Willing to relocate: Yes,
within US Technologies: React, NodeJS Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1skX_tGSrSWGT2Q4yIkX8pew-...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1skX_tGSrSWGT2Q4yIkX8pew-
t_0kY-T1FrgrdMyNDno/edit?usp=sharing) Email: alexchoiweb@gmail.com

I'm 100% self-taught - started from scratch 6 months ago part-time and now I
build apps with React. Imagine what I can do for your company working full
time. Drop a line and let's talk about what kind of value I can bring to the
table!

------
SuperJC710e
=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
mperepelko
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Scala, JavaScript, SQL, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Hadoop,
Spark, Kafka, Mesos, Marathon, Docker, Spring, Hibernate, HTML, CSS, AngularJS

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ygBuYoFy0tJKZa0V4pLs1KMAgl9jn7lF)

Email: mperepelko@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Max, Data and Back-end Software Engineer that is also having a full-
stack experience. Last years is mostly working with cloud technologies and
distributed computing in a distributed international team. Feel free to
contact me for more details if interested.

------
davidzor123
David Cheng

Location: San francisco, Bay Area

Remote: On-site + Remote

Willing to relocate: Only based in California

Technologies: React/Redux, JavaScript ES6, Node.js/Express, HTML5/CSS3,
Jest/Enzyme, MongoDB, MySQL, Heroku, AngularJS, GraphQL, React Native,
Mocha/Chai, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, AWS EC2, AWS Lambda

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/davidcheng1290](https://linkedin.com/in/davidcheng1290)

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qX1Y7paRc0-9utHh9fyMvj-
iwT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qX1Y7paRc0-9utHh9fyMvj-iwThzbPgl)

Email: davidcheng1290@gmail.com

------
ggabelmann
Location: Currently Mexico, usually British Columbia, Canada.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not.

Technologies: Mostly server-side with some frontend. Java, JSP, Spring, MySQL,
Git.

Resume: [https://ggabelmann.github.io/](https://ggabelmann.github.io/)

Email: greg.gabelmann@gmail.com

I have over a decade of experience, mostly server-side and Java but I've done
some frontend work with whatever framework happens to be popular at the time.
I like to do "full-lifecycle" development and release to production
frequently. I've been learning about Rust and hope to write a Network Block
Device server with it when I find some time.

------
alexeyzab

      Location: NYC, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Scala, Go
      Résumé/CV: https://alexeyzabelin.com/resume.pdf
      Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com
    

Self-taught programmer. Got about a year of professional web dev experience,
several years of pet projects/open source contributions prior to that.
Interested in continuing to improve professionally as a web developer. Curious
about systems programming as well. Prefer working with statically typed
languages, especially Haskell and Rust. Comfortable with learning new tools
and stacks quickly.

------
HCarroll
Location: Knoxville, Tennessee

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node, React Native

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=12NhDo4hPYnc1DeZYk2fRYOrEnw...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=12NhDo4hPYnc1DeZYk2fRYOrEnwLEsT9XxgjluQzVkXc)

Email: HanifCarroll@gmail.com

\------

Fairly new to the software development world with about 1.5 years of
experience, but I have an immense desire to learn and help build systems that
will benefit people.

I would love to be a part of a team that placed a high emphasis on teaching
others. I'm a self-motivated learner, but it's nice to have some guidance and
knowledge passed to you from people who are excellent at their craft.

------
darkmuck
Location: Mechanicsburg, PA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET, JavaScript, SQL, MVC, .NET Core, jQuery, Azure, VSTS,
CI/CD, PowerShell, and more (see resume)

Resume:
[http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf](http://shwuzzle.com/williamdistefano_resume.pdf)

Email: wdistefano [at] shwuzzle [dot] com

Website: [http://www.shwuzzle.com](http://www.shwuzzle.com)

I have over 11 years of experience working as a Senior Developer and Architect
on many complex systems. I'm looking for a full-time permanent opportunity
where I can provide value and grow with a good organization.

------
ukoki
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Willing to travel for short engagements

Technologies: Cloud Foundry, Terraform, Google Cloud, AWS, vSphere, Concourse,
Bash, Ruby, Golang

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterellisjones/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/peterellisjones/)

Email: pete@peterellisjones.com

Cloud Foundry specialist / engineer available for short and long-term
engagements. I can help you:

* Architect Pivotal Cloud Foundry and open-source Cloud Foundry deployments on a range of IaaSes.

* Automate Cloud Foundry deployment, upgrades, monitoring, and on-boarding.

* Enable platform teams to support Cloud Foundry.

* Create custom BOSH releases.

* Create custom PCF tiles.

------
fabriciolelis
Location: Campina Grande, Paraíba, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, Pyhton, CMake, Java, Angular, NodeJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gq4d2ymk9rb1d9n/FabricioMeloResume..).

Email: fabriciolelis@gmail.com

LinkedIn:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/fabriciolelis/)

Github: [https://github.com/fabriciolelis/](https://github.com/fabriciolelis/)

------
muz715
Murray Bodor

Location: Calgary, Alberta (MST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not initially, can travel occasionally though.

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Groovy, Node, SQL (many), Redis, Azure, AWS,
Docker, Linux, BI, consulting

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/murraybodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/murraybodor/)

Email: murray.bodor at gmail.com

I'm a seasoned architect/developer with over 20 years experience solving
business problems with software. I'm looking primarily for remote work on
interesting and/or meaningful projects. Veteran self-starter working on
distributed teams.

------
nvincenthill
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [http://www.nickvh.fun/Resume/](http://www.nickvh.fun/Resume/)

Email: nvincenthill@gmail.com

Full-stack software engineer who enjoys building scalable, responsive, mobile-
first web applications.

In a prior life as a trader, I hedged interest rate risk for mortgage
originators with mortgage-backed securities. I've also traded commodities,
equities, and derivatives. As a developer, I use my capital markets experience
to identify and solve business problems with beautiful web applications.

------
aj_g

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, HTML/CSS, AWS, Node
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zR06NddFyVY1qFcWdbnZe934wuqaXP0RpT-RYIv50Io
      Email: See CV
    

Looking for work specifically in Berlin. Specialize in front end development
(most experience lately is with React), but really enjoy full stack as well.
Organizationally, looking for a small (5-30), flat team where I will have the
opportunity to wear a lot of hats and an entrepreneurial mindset is valued.
Let's get coffee.

------
dreamlord
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Toronto, or any city in Europe!)

Technologies: Java, C#, C++, Android, Python, JS(ReactJS, Angular), AWS, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CLlo8NjbjZCpg3oIy2boWwjVqia...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1CLlo8NjbjZCpg3oIy2boWwjVqia4RHYB/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ambar.dhesi@gmail.com

Hi. I'll be graduating May 2019, and am looking for Android and back-end jobs.
I have about a year worth of internship experience as a full stack and C++
developer. Excited to start my full time career, and grow as a developer!

------
jakewilson780
Location: MD Remote: Yes, but not preferred

    
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in us or selectively abroad
    
      Technologies: Java, Nodejs, MongoDB, Reactjs, Full Stack Javascript, Latex, see resume/linkedin
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jwilson780
    
      Email: jakewilson780@gmail.com
    
    

I am a professor of cs at a 4 year university in MD. I am very industry
focused and work on my skills all the time. Looking to exit academia and move
into industry. Background initially in physics/mathematics.

------
moustafa_sayed

      Location: Fairfield, Iowa, USA
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java,java Spring, Hibernate, EJB, JSF ,Javascript,TypeScript,OracleSql,Ionic,Angular
      Résumé/CV:  https://www.linkedin.com/in/moustafasayed1/
      Email: moustafa.sayed66@gmail.com
    

I'm currently finishing a master degree in computer science and currently
looking for a software engineer full-time position.

Before that, I have 2 years working experience at one of the multinational
companies where I worked at HP as a software engineer.

------
mekicha
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python(Django/Flask), Javascript, Golang(beginner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/15eGTp-6skieGpCw8VB4tExNMFqI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/15eGTp-6skieGpCw8VB4tExNMFqI9GkNW/view?usp=sharing)

Email:emeka.icha@gmail.com

I'm a recent master's grad of computer science from Moscow, Russia with over a
year experience writing production software in Python/Nodejs.

I'm looking for an opportunity to take on more challenging responsibility and
grow as an engineer.

------
natecbd
Location: Seattle Remote: Both Willing to relocate: Travel, yes, relocate
completely, no. Technologies:SQL, Javascript, Adobe Coldfusion, CSS, bootstrap
Résumé/CV: upon request. Email:natecbd@gmail.com

natecbd.com

I have been working with the same company since the start of my career and am
looking to see what other opportunities exist. I have some weird experience
with older web tech as most web applications I've worked on need to run on
IE7. My current team is 100% remote but I'm willing to commute within Seattle
for a new position

------
Slaul

      Location: NB, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
      Technologies: JavaScript,Typescript,React,Angular2+,Java,Python
      Résumé/CV: Send me an email first please
      Email: ben.pottle@gmail.com
    

I have several years of experience working with both Frontend and Backend
technologies.

I am currently most interested in Fullstack development, I quite enjoy
designing the APIs my UI will interact with.

I've built, deployed, and supported many complex solutions on teams of various
sizes ranging from just me to a dozen or more.

------
larrykubin
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Open to on-site in SF or Remote

Willing to Relocate: Yes to the right city

Technologies: Python, Flask/Django, JavaScript, Java, PHP, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://github.com/larrykubin/larrykubin.github.io/raw/maste...](https://github.com/larrykubin/larrykubin.github.io/raw/master/larry_kubin_resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrykubin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrykubin/)

Email: larry.kubin@gmail.com

------
csbartus

       Location: Cluj Napoca, Romania
       Remote: Yes
       Willing to relocate: Maybe
       Technologies: WordPress, Front-end design and development
       Resume/CV: https://goo.gl/GtJHdf
       Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com
    

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences for the
web.

I do design, front–end and WordPress work for clients around the world.

One of my works was featured on Brutalist Websites, another in the
WordPress.org theme store.

I'm looking to design and develop emerging websites with new aesthetics.

------
Andrew_Arderne

      Location: London
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, SQL, C++, Javascript, Matplotlib, Bokeh, Scikit-learn, NLP, Pandas, Flask, Terminal, Git, Linux, Shell Scripting
      Résumé/CV: http://www.andrewarderne.com/cv
      Email: andrew.arderne@protonmail.com
    

I am looking for the opportunity to work with a Data Science team. I am happy
doing SQL/Database engineering and Python dev work as long as the progression
in the team is towards a Data Scientist role.

------
nikhilmore54
Looking for a project using Elixir/Phoenix.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhil-
more-41634226/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikhil-more-41634226/)

Location: Mumbai

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, PostgreSQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0-6SeeZAKXCd1ZtUUYzZDh3Um...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0-6SeeZAKXCd1ZtUUYzZDh3Umh1aC1PT0hVYUlIMkxuazVZ)

Email: nikhilmore54 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
algui91
Location: Spain

Remote: Indifferent

Willing to relocate: Yes, ideally Switzerland.

Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, Git, bash, Hugo, Linux, Gentoo, Apache-
Flink, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/rbYm2QkvUiubipb](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/rbYm2QkvUiubipb))

Email: algui91@gmail.com

------
modernresearch
Location: North Carolina, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not permanently, happy to travel occasionally to be on-
site though

Technologies: R (expertise in Shiny), Python (Flask), Plotly, D3, AWS, Stata,
SAS, GIS and Google Maps, general data
transfer/manipulation/validation/automation

Resume/CV: available on request

Email: mail@modernresearchconsulting.com
([https://modernresearchconsulting.com](https://modernresearchconsulting.com))

------
micxye
Michael Ye [https://www.github.com/micxye](https://www.github.com/micxye)

Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: (Web development) JavaScript ES6, HTML, CSS, Sass, React,
GraphQL, Node.js, MongoDB

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SFl7fXqWeLB0c8ydEUEDR9sD1H...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1SFl7fXqWeLB0c8ydEUEDR9sD1HkFk7bA)

Email: xmicye@gmail.com

------
rahu_
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: YES,

Technologies: Android, Java, C, Python, HTML, Javascript, CSS, XML, SQL,
Groovy, RxJava, Kotlin

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mdrHsZI5xDpXMxyw0Xn3gsHgo1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mdrHsZI5xDpXMxyw0Xn3gsHgo1vE4IKI)

Website: [http://rahuls.website](http://rahuls.website)

Email: rahul.janagouda@gmail.com

------
siscia
Location: Geneva, CH / Milan, IT

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Rust, BEAM VM (Erlang/Elixir), Go, C/C++, Python, SQL, Postgres,
Redis, Git, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SZOsd9xK1yMnVW3F_8fm6CSD9il...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SZOsd9xK1yMnVW3F_8fm6CSD9il87_rb/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sisciamirror @ yahoo.com

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: SQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX, Atmega
micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite, Lathes,
Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
david241
Location: CA, USA (Sonoma, Marin, San Francisco County)

Remote: Yes (highly preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes (if relocation offered, US only)

Technologies: SDET - Java, Selenium, jUnit, Cucumber, PowerMock, Maven,
Jenkins, TestRail API

Résumé/CV:
[https://chapeco.github.io/chapeco/david_parker_resume.pdf](https://chapeco.github.io/chapeco/david_parker_resume.pdf)

Email: davidparker241@gmail.com

------
eeperson
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes, Ok with up to 2 days in the office

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Scala, React, Spark, AWS, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-
dow-](https://www.linkedin.com/in/christopher-dow-) b2a923a/

Email: chris.dow8 [at] gmail.com

Most of my experience is doing full stack web development. I also have
experience developing machine learning solutions.

------
tradziej
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
evex

      Location: Beirut, Lebanon
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: python, php, nodejs, html(bootstrap), javascript(jquery), django, angularjs, css(sass/scss), aws, sql(postgres/mysql), pug/jade, jinja2, ffmpeg, yii2, express, etc...
      Résumé/CV: https://evexoio.carrd.co/
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
f1mp3r

      Location: Glasgow, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, JS, (My/MS)SQL, Python (basic), C# (basic), Java (basic)
      Resume: Email me
      Email: christopher@savov.work
    

Self-taught PHP developer with 3 years of professional and more such as a
freelancer. Willing to learn/change languages given the opportunity.

------
averma7
Location: Piscataway, New Jersey, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (nationally and internationally)

Technologies: Web Developement (Node, Angular, React, Redux, TypeScript, CSS,
jQuery, Bootstrap etc)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QkLx8L8dolmm9_XVDPNA1ibf8S...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QkLx8L8dolmm9_XVDPNA1ibf8SeM_psP)

Email: averma2206@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: ok

Specialty surrounds fixing up code and databases.

Main languages include Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, and Clojure. I'm okay
with others languages and pretty good with servers.

I'm mainly Linux and currently use an Apple. I probably can't help much with
Windows.

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
zargoht
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Role: Sr Qa tester

Technologies: SQL, Jenkins, Jmeter, SoapUI, JIRA, Confluence, Trello, Slack,
Gitlab, Github, Excel, Google Docs/Spreadsheets

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)

Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle WA USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C (does anyone just do C with no trendy BS?) Python, HPC,
storage, Linux

Résumé/CV: A lot of varied software, but mostly have shifted to
marketing/sales/product management/pundit roles as I write and speak well
(IHMO). Looking for something interesting and meaningful e.g. no cannabis
blockchain please ;)

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

------
minkzilla
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Go, Swift(beginner), Python, sklearn, keras

Resume: email me

Email: joseph@gilmorsmail.com

Don't know if this is allowed in this thread, but I am looking for an
internship. I am a junior studying computer science, with a minor in math, at
Saint Louis University. I am a quick learner and am looking for somewhere were
I can contribute meaningfully.

------
ng-user
Location: Barrie, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Toronto preferred)

Technologies: C#/.NET Framework & .NET Core, WinForms, WPF, Angular 4+,
Typescript, ES6, good ole JQuery.

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: hello@justinellery.ca

I'm a recent grad, currently employed with ON Gov as Programmer Analyst,
interested in switching to private sector.

Open to all opportunities, would love to chat!

------
hbeale
Location: SC, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Javascript Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/holden-
beale-05591b64/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/holden-beale-05591b64/) Email:
holden.beale@gmail.com

------
matthall28
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada / Toronto, ON Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, PHP, VueJS, AngularJS 1/2+, Ionic, Cordova, Electron

Website: [http://matthewhall.ca](http://matthewhall.ca)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with experience building MVPs and growing MVPs into
scalable products

------
prashant10
Location: Mumbai

Remote: No

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : Java , Python , HTML/CSS and JS, JQuery, AWS, Redis, Mongo,
Docker , VueJS, MemCache, Kakfa, C.

Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant6592/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant6592/)

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere (with VISA support) OR Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Django, PWA, Sass, ES6+

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=17On_i8htaZzBEays-MOPV-
zib2...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=17On_i8htaZzBEays-MOPV-zib2dvf-le)

Email: mrassili@aol.com

------
russum

      Location: Switzerland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, AppEngine, Google Cloud Platform, Vue, etc
      Résumé/CV: https://mihail.russu.net/Mihail_Russu_Resume.pdf
      Email: mihail@russu.net

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
albert_g
Location: Austin, TX, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, Java, React, Node.js(Express/Nest),
Javascript/Typescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://albertogodinez.github.io/](https://albertogodinez.github.io/)

Email: alberto.godinez90@gmail.com

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical writing, editing, HTML, Office, SharePoint

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter](https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter)

Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com

------
scaccoman
Location: Europe (UTC+2)

Remote: True

Willing to relocate: False

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React, NodeJS, AWS, GraphQL, MongoDB and
PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://www.davidemarucci.com/](http://www.davidemarucci.com/)

Email: scaccoman@gmail.com

------
maxlivinci
Max

\---

Location: Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: TypeScript, React.js, Node.js, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2PtUAfc](http://bit.ly/2PtUAfc)

Email: ml@maxlivinci.com

\---

I'm a full-stack web developer (Node.js + React) with 3+ years of experience.
I have experience working remotely.

------
hnedin
Location: Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Java, Android, Python, C, R

Resume/CV: On request

Email: hnedin@protonmail.com

I have experience building RoR and Android apps. I have also used other
technologies, including ones not listed above. I can learn new technologies
quickly if necessary.

------
userRobX
Location: Nigeria

Remote: Preferably

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript(ES6), HTML5, CSS3

Resume: Available on request

Email: s3rv3r1r@gmail.com

I'm a junior programmer, quick to learn and apply new technologies/concepts.
Loves open source and have strong passion for learning

------
boyaryntseva
Location: New York, NY, USA

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, PostrgesQL, Git, Javascript, React, HTML5, CSS,
SASS

Résumé/CV: [https://olgaboiar.com](https://olgaboiar.com)

Email: olgaboiar@gmail.com

------
wantstobehired
Location: Greater Chicago Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Golang, JS, Elixir, Clojure

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: hnwwtbh@gmail.com

Currently a backend senior software engineer looking for devops, backend, or
full stack position.

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, Iowa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, JavaScript, React, React-Native, GraphQL, Webpack,
Emotion, Styled Components, etc.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
jtwlsn
Location: Baltimore/DC

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JS, HTML, CSS, MATLAB

Résumé/CV: goo.gl/Bj7MTZ

Email: jonathantaylorwilson@outlook.com

Seeking entry/junior position.

------
expathacker
Location: Istanbul (UTC+03:00)

Citizenship: US

Remote: Only (Up to 15% travel)

Willing to relocate: Yes, to either Paris, Barcelona, Copenhagen, or Zurich,
and not until late 2019.

Technologies: Chef, Puppet, AWS, Ansible, Salt, Grafana, ELK, Logz, Fluentd,
Jenkins, GCP, Terraform

CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/nomadicengineer](https://linkedin.com/in/nomadicengineer)
| [https://www.visualcv.com/2n3kxtvvoro](https://www.visualcv.com/2n3kxtvvoro)

Email: cruftyold@gmail.com

------
leilatophat
Top Hat | Educational Software | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

We are hiring for a variety of development roles including: Sr Platform
Developer, Sr Android, and a Full-stack Web (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace.

In summary, we have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work
on! Check them out here:
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

~~~
kamal_k
Seems like you've posted in the wrong thread.

------
namrata13
Coinbase | Payments Engineering | San Francisco, Chicago | Full-time | Onsite

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

We’re looking for people to join our Payments Engineering team. Payments team
is one of the most mission-critical engineering teams at Coinbase and is in
charge of connecting our products with a wide variety of blockchain networks
in a reliable, secure, and extensible way. In this role, you’ll be at the
center of the team that connects the world’s largest crypto exchange to new
assets and integrate new fiat payment rails to the Coinbase platform.

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to us directly:
namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

Here are some sample projects that you will be working on:

1)Integrating with cutting-edge Blockchain networks to add new Crypto assets
on the platform 2) Scaling our real-time payments-processing platform that
millions of users across the world rely on every day. 3) Building
microservices for transactions processing and integrating with payment
processors for international expansion 4) Implement self-correcting and fault-
tolerant systems to provide reliability over unreliable providers 5) Provide
real-time balances and positions for accounts on the Coinbase platform

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rust, Java, GoLang, Postgres, Distributed systems, MongoDB,
Redis, Docker

Apply for openings here
[https://coinbase.com/careers](https://coinbase.com/careers) or Reach out to
us directly at namrata.ganatra+hn@coinbase.com

